# Pulldown Menue ohne button...



## Resis (28. Dezember 2004)

Guten Tag.
Ich suche schon eine ganze seit ein Pull down menue ohne Button.

sollte dann auch wie auf http://www.mutabor.de funktionieren.

bei javarea.de hab ich nur eins mit button gefunden..

könnt ihr mir helfen?
Danke Resis


----------



## dkf (29. Dezember 2004)

Welches Pulldown-Menü meinst du denn?
Ich sehe auf der Page nur ein Flash-Movie.
Oder meinst du ein Ganz normales Dropdown-Feld, was beim ändern direkt "den Submit-Button drückt"? 

Eine genauere Beschreibung währe schon nicht das schlechteste ;-]


----------



## Resis (30. Dezember 2004)

Danke für deine Interesse.
Aber ich hab mir schon selber geholfen...

MFG REsIS


----------



## Eiszwerg (31. Dezember 2004)

Magst Du die Lösung preisgeben?
Ich suche nämlich ein "auto"-Pulldown.

Danke!


----------



## Resis (31. Dezember 2004)

hast noch nicht gegoogled?
hab ich gemacht und mir hats geholfen

also:


```
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE = "JavaScript">
<!--
function update(form){
var t=form.select1.selectedIndex;
var storage=form.select1[t].text;
if (form.select1[t].value != "none") {
var storage=form.select1[t].text;
var msg=storage+" "+storage;
for (var spot=0;spot<msg.length-storage.length;spot++) {
var x=msg.substring(spot,msg.length);
form.select1[t].text=x;
for(var d=0;d<150;d++) { };}
self.location = (form.select1[t].value); 
form.select1[t].text=storage;}
else{
form.select1[t].text="By PaTRoN 0²+²";
for(var d=0;d<1250;d++) { };
form.select1[t].text=storage;}}
function makeMyMenu(){
document.write ('<form><select name="select1" onChange="update(this.form )" size=1>'); document.write ('<option value=Javascript2.htm>Überschrift ... ');
document.write ('<option value=*.htm>Linkname');
document.write ('<option value=*.htm>Linkname');
document.write ('<option value=*.htm>Linkname');
document.write ('<option value=*.htm>Linkname');
document.write ('</select>');
document.write ('</form>');}
makeMyMenu();
//--></SCRIPT>
```


----------



## Eiszwerg (31. Dezember 2004)

Fettes Märzi! <=== gegen Nettiquette... Sorry!


----------

